# Passed my CFAT, WooHoo!



## VIgrunt (23 Apr 2007)

Hey All,
Just passed my CFAT this morning. Applied for Pilot Officer, Intelligence Officer and Infantry Officer. Wanted to say thanks to everyone on the forum as I got a lot of beneficial advice and tips by searching and reading the FAQ section. Interview is May 8th and Medical is June 19 at Vancouver. No concerns about the interview or the medical, only issue might be my height (6.3 but I'll just wait and see). Hoping to go Rotory and get into a Griffon. Hope to fly for some of you guys one day!


----------



## pylon (23 Apr 2007)

Congratulations!  Good luck with the rest of the process!  I'm sure we'll see you in the trenches soon..  :



kc


----------



## Rowshambow (23 Apr 2007)

ya right, because you did put INFANTRY in there I wouldn't be surprised by that offer first, but weirder things happen!


----------



## VIgrunt (23 Apr 2007)

Well, when they were booking me for my interview and medical they mentioned that I had passed the CFAT requirement for Pilot(1st Preference) so I would assume that is what we will be discussing. Regardless, I'm excited and am looking forward to the rest of the process. I doubt I'll see any of you soon, but everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## deedster (25 Apr 2007)

VIgrunt said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> Just passed my CFAT this morning. Applied for Pilot Officer, Intelligence Officer and Infantry Officer. Wanted to say thanks to everyone on the forum as I got a lot of beneficial advice and tips by searching and reading the FAQ section. Interview is May 8th and Medical is June 19 at Vancouver.



Congrats & best of luck


----------



## safeboy43 (25 Apr 2007)

Congrats VIGrunt. I hope all goes well for you in the CF  

Cheers


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Apr 2007)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## RetiredRoyal (13 Jun 2007)

Congrats...when I first enrolled, many moons ago. I applied for Infantry NCM, Armoured Trooper and Artillery NCM..in that order. For regimental affiliation I chose RCR, Dragoons and I don't care. (I wanted to increase my odds of going to Pet or London)

I had just got home from working midnights and was sleeping, about 8:30 the phone rings, it's Sgt Bloggins from CFRC Hamilton..good news, got a position for me with the LDSH...isn't that great? I told him no thanks, I'll wait. He told me it could be six months before they call back. I thanked him and went back to sleep.

Phone rings in 10 minutes..good news, got a position in the PPCLI for me....again, I thank him and remind him that I chose RCR as a regimental affiliation...I get the 6 months story again...I go back to sleep. About 10:00 phone rings...wow, a position in the RCR. I took it.

That's the way we roll.


----------



## KrissyJ (13 Jun 2007)

Congrats! There was a guy that was doing the CFAT the same time as me who was apply for Officer Pilot aswell it sounds so neat!


----------



## rajan45 (3 Jul 2007)

hey guys... i am in a simmilar position.. i just recently passed my CFAT too.. got my physical on 6july and interview on 17th july... although i ve tested my self again and again for physical training, and i do fine... and interviews are usualy a nerve reck.... but i ve given thousands of interviews in my life... so these to are not the problem... 
the problem is... i was told to start studying for another harder exam that, would be mostly math.... i am not bad at math..and i am planing to take extra clases if required but cant figure out were to start... i mean wen i was studying for CFAT i was told it'll be grade 10 math... so that pointed in right directions... now when i ask anything i am told, it is more advance math... i was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction... 
oh... and i am applying for pilot officer as my initial choice and air navigator as secondry... 
please and thanx...


----------



## rajan45 (3 Jul 2007)

oh by the way... congrats man.. and good luck.. hope to c u there...


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jul 2007)

rajan45 said:
			
		

> hope to c u there...




hope to *SEE YOU * there


Consider that your first warning

army.ca staff


----------



## rajan45 (4 Jul 2007)

hahaha... thanx.. 
I HOPE TO C MY SELF THERE... 
one thing i dont understand... wat exactly do u mean by my first warning.. i mean.. i didn do that bad in my test..


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jul 2007)

rajan45 said:
			
		

> hahaha... thanx..
> I HOPE TO C MY SELF THERE...
> one thing i dont understand... wat exactly do u mean by my first warning.. i mean.. i didn do that bad in my test..



Go back and read the site's conduct guidelines and stop using "msn" language or language you would use in text messages......



> You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.



"your first warning" meant it was a warning from a site moderator to stop using such language......Clearer now ?

Thank you

army.ca staff


----------



## rajan45 (5 Jul 2007)

aaah..
got it... 
my apologies.. i did not really mean to use un apropriate languge... although would like to assure it was completely unintential!! and i ll keep a check on it...


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Jul 2007)

Capital letters and actual words would also help!


----------



## ark (5 Jul 2007)

VIgrunt said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> Just passed my CFAT this morning. Applied for Pilot Officer, Intelligence Officer and Infantry Officer. Wanted to say thanks to everyone on the forum as I got a lot of beneficial advice and tips by searching and reading the FAQ section. Interview is May 8th and Medical is June 19 at Vancouver. No concerns about the interview or the medical, only issue might be my height (6.3 but I'll just wait and see). Hoping to go Rotory and get into a Griffon. Hope to fly for some of you guys one day!



Under which program are you applying? If DEO, make sure you bring your "A+" performance during interview as the Pilot trade got much more competitive then it used to be.

Good luck


----------

